# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Albanian Recipes - anglisht

## Fiori

LiloLabja
Global user
more recipes (ne anglisht)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Aubergine puree*

Ingredients: 2-3 aubergines, 4-5 peppers, 3-4 cloves garlic, parsley, vinegar, olive oil, salt. Bake the aubergines and peppers on a hot plate, peel and cut into small pieces. Mix with a wooden spoon, add oil and vinegar, salt to taste, beat. Pour into a plate and top with finely chopped parsley. 


*Tarator* 

Ingredients: 2-3 cucumbers, 500g yoghurt, 1/2 walnuts, 3-4 cloves garlic, olive oil and salt. Beat the yoghurt, add the crushed garlic, ground walnuts, finely dies cucumbers (sliced into small pieces), oil and salt. Stir and dilute with cold water. Serve sprinkled with finely chopped dill or mint. 


*Qofte (Meat balls)* 

Mix 2 lbs. lean veal and beef which have been ground together with 1 t black pepper and 1 T salt. Mix thoroughly. Dip fingers in cold salted water and then shape some of the meat into finger length shapes or like small sausage-links. Place meat on a fine wire grill and grill over hot coals, turning once. Or, broil in oven about 10 min. until nicely browned. 


*Qofte (Meat balls)*

Mix ground beef with finely chopped onion, breadcrumbs, salt and pepper, oregano, mint (If you like add 1 clove of garlic, crushed) and 1 egg. Mix thoroughly. Shape into patties, dip into flour and fry in hot fat. Fry until brown on both sides. 



*Veal soup*

Take 1/2 kg (about 18 ounces) of veal from the rear part (near the tail), wash it, cut in pieces, put in cold water and place it to boil. Once it starts boiling add salt, 2-3 carrots, 1 batch of average sized celery, parsley shank, 2 onions cut in fourth. After it has boiled for about 1 hour, add 5-6 peeled potatoes. When the potatoes have boiled well and the meat has softened, take out the vegetables, cut in slices, and cut the meat in small pieces then return to the pot. The soup is served with thinly cut parsley.


*Lamb soup with parsley*

Cut 1/2 kg (about 18 ounces) of lamb meat in small equal pieces, wash it, put in cold water and let it boil. Once the water has boiled, add salt. When the meat is half cooked, lightly fry a batch of young onions cut in fine pieces and 1 spoon of flour in 2-3 spoons of butter, then add 2 to 3 batches of parsley, also cut very fine. Add the fried things to the soup. Continue to boil the soup, at the end serve it with 1-2 boiled eggs and 3-4 spoons of yogurt.



*Pasha Qofte (Pashas Meatballs)*

Mix some ground lamb (300 gr.) + 1 egg + some rice (1/3 of a cup) + some crushed dried mint + salt and pepper. Mix well and then divide into balls the size of a walnut. Fry in hot oil. Put them into a pan with some stock and let them boil for a while until they are soft to eat. In the end add the lemon sauce. Lemon sauce: 1 egg yolk and some lemon juice beaten together. Serve decorated with some mint leaves.



*Stuffed peppers*

Take some peppers suitable for stuffing, wash and remove the seeds. Chop 1 large onion finely and fry. Add some mince meat (optional) + rice 11/2 cup + chopped dill and parsley + some tomato puree. With this stuff the peppers. Put them on a baking tray and let them bake, adding water if necessary until the rice and peppers are soft. 


*Imam Bajalldi*

Clean the aubergines and peel into strips. On one side cut a hole lengthwise, removing some flesh. Keep the flesh and chop it finely. Chop 1 large onion in thin strips and fry. Add the chopped aubergine flesh and fry it too. Add chopped garlic, tomato puree and chopped parsley. With this mixture stuff the aubergines and put them in the oven to bake. Add water if necessary. 



*Fergese Tirane*

This could be a vegetarian or non-vegetarian dish. You need some cottage cheese, tomato puree, eggs, onions, garlic, corn flour, and maybe some chicken or lamb livers. 

Chop the onions and garlic and fry in oil. Add chopped livers and fry. Add 1 spoon of corn flour and mix well. Add the tomato puree, some water (little) and let it boil until livers and onion are soft. Put in the oven for a while. Add some chopped parsley and 1 egg and serve hot. Should be served on an earthenware dish. 


*Tave Elbasani*

Take 1 kg of yoghurt + 3 eggs + lamb stock + 1/3 cup rice + 2 tablespoons flour + 1 large knob butter + pieces of lamb which have been boiled previously. Mix and put in the oven until it thickens and the surface looks brownish.


Comlek - Rabbit Casserole with Onions and Wine Vinegar
1 rabbit, jointed
2 tablespoons tomato puree or 4-5 fresh tomatoes, approximately 350 gr., chopped
2 bay leaves
4 tablespoons red wine vinegar
150 ml olive oil
0.25 teaspoon sugar
4 cloves garlic, peeled
300 ml hot water
small piece cinnamon stick
salt and black pepper
4 grains whole allspice
700 gr. small onions, peeled but left whole
1 sprig of rosemary
1 small glass of red wine 
Instructions: The same recipe can be used for hare, with excellent results, by increasing quantities of other ingredients, since hare is much heavier than rabbit. Rabbit or hare should be treated in exactly the same preparatory way, i.e., being soaked in vinegar. (This only applies to wild varieties.) Served with fried potatoes on the side, this is a piquant dish, or if you prefer a milder taste to counterbalance the richness of the rabbit, serve with plain while rice. A green salad is always welcomed as it adds a refreshing note. Rinse the rabbit pieces and put them in a salad bowl with the bay leaves. Sprinkle the vinegar over the pieces and let them marinate for at least 2 hours or preferably in the fridge overnight. Heat half of the olive oil in a saucepan, pat the rabbit pieces dry and fry them in it until they are quite brown on both sides. Take out and put on to a plate.

When all the rabbit pieces have been fried, put them back into the saucepan along with the garlic cloves, bay leaves, spices, rosemary and the wine. Then add the tomato puree or tomatoes, sugar and the hot water. Season, cover and cook for about 1 hour. In the meantime, heat the remaining olive oil in a frying pan and gently fry the onions. Stir them occasionally, in order to make sure they turn golden all over, for about 15 minutes. Add the contents of the frying pan to the saucepan, and shake it so that the onions spread evenly. Then cover and simmer for a further 15 minutes. Serve with fried potatoes or plain white rice and a green salad. 



*Stuffed vine leaves in olive oil*

1/2 kg. vine leaves picked in brine 
1/2 kg. rice 
2 bunches spring onions 
1 1/2 glass olive oil 
4 glasses water 
2 tablespoons pine nuts 
1 bunch dill 
1 bunch parsley 
salt, black pepper and spices 
Place the vine leaves in boiling water in order to remove their salt. Put 1/2 glass olive oil and chopped onions into a pan and saute over moderate heat while stirring with a wooden spoon, add the washed rice and continue to stir. Add water, spice, salt, chopped parsley and dill, black pepper, and pine nuts.
Pour in 1/2 glass olive oil and cook gently while still stirring. Put aside to cool. Cut off the stalks of the leaves and place stalks on the bottom of the pan where the cooking will be done, over these put one layer of vine leaves. Place 1/2 tablespoon of the filling on each leaf, roll and line up in the pan. After all the leaves are stuffed, cover the entire surface with a layer of leaves and pour the water, the remaining olive oil and lemon juice over and cook on moderate heat. When the leaves become tender remove from heat, and put on a serving plate after they have cooled down. Decorate the plate with lemon slices, serve along with the remaining lemon juice if desired. Can be served with tarator (see the recipe)



*Fried eggplants, zucchini and green peppers with yoghurt*

1250 gr. eggplants 
1500 gr. zucchini 
salt 
Sauce: 
a piece of cucumber finely chopped
250 gr. yoghurt 
2 tablespoons salt 
4 cloves of garlic 
salt 
Peel the eggplants in lengthwise strips at 1 1/2 cm intervals, then cut either in circles or in long slices. Sprinkle salt over and place the eggplants in salted water for half an hour to drain off their bitter juices. Squeeze each eggplant before putting into hot oil. Fry both sides, drain away excess oil and place on a serving plate. Scrape the skin of the zucchinis until their green parts can be seen, sprinkle with salt and leave aside for 1.5 hours. Put flour and water into a bowl and blend together. First place the zucchini in flour-water mixture and then into the hot oil. Fry until both sides are golden. Place them with the eggplants and peppers. Mix cucumber and yoghurt, pour over the fried vegetables ( if desired, crushed garlic can be added to the yoghurt).



*Meatballs with egg and lemon sauce*

250 gr ground meat (lamb)
1/5 glass rice 
1 tablespoon margarine 
1 bunch parsley 
2 1/2 glasses water 
1/2 tablespoon black pepper 
2 tablespoons salt 
1 large onion 

Sauce: 
2 egg yolks or 1 egg 
1/3 glass of water 
1 lemon (the juice) 

PREPARATION: Grate the onion. Boil rice in 3 glasses of water and drain. Chop the parsley. 
Add the onion, rice, black pepper and 1 teaspoon salt to the ground meat and knead for 3 minutes. Moisten hands and form walnut sized balls of the meat, put them in a pan containing chopped parsley leaves and shake gently to coat meatballs with parsley. Add 2 1/2 glasses of water, the margarine and 1 teaspoon of salt to the pan and cover. Cook over moderate heat for 30 minutes. When the meatballs are cooked, put the egg yolks or the egg, the lemon juice and water for the sauce into a bowl and beat gently. Add the sauce to the pan, stir a couple of times to blend and serve. Instead of parsley you can put dried mint.

. 

*Mixed salad*

Wash 5-6 peppers, take out the seeds, cut in thin circles. Wash and cut in circles 3-4 tomatoes, clean and cut in circles 1 kg (about 32 ounces) of cucumbers, mix all together and add salt to your taste. Add 2-3 spoons of oil, mix lightly. Cut 2 small onions and place on top of the salad in the shape of a net. From the top sprinkle with fine cut parsley.



*Salad with filled peppers*

Roast long peppers (they must have a straight shape), peel them, lie them down lengthwise and remove the seeds. Separately roast eggplants, roast well, add garlic, salt and oil. With this mass fill the inner part of the peppers, which you then must place on the salad plate and sprinkle with a little bit of oil and finely cut parsley. You embellish the plate by adding thin circle-cut tomatoes.



*Boiled trout*

Take 1/2 kg (about 18 ounces) of clean trout, 1 cup of vinegar, salt, 1/2 batch of parsley, 2 spoons of butter. Leave the fish in vinegar for about 15 minutes, then take it out and place in a pot containing 2 cups of water, salt and a spoon of vinegar. After the trout has been boiled, place on a platter and sprinkle from above with melted butter, thinly cut parsley and lemon juice. 



*Lamb kebab*

Take lamb thigh and cut in small pieces, to which you then add salt and black pepper and leave for about 2 hours. Then you place the pieces on shish-sticks and roast in light fire. After they have roasted, sprinkle them with thinly cut young onions and parsley and serve right away.

----------


## Fiori

*Musaka with potatoes or vegetables*

In 4-5 spoons of melted butter/ oil leave to dissolve on light heat 2 thinly cut onions. Add 3/4 kg (about 26 ounces) of minced beef, salt, black pepper and red pepper, parsley, salca and mix the mass without roasting it too much. You can also add some chopped garlic.

Slice some potatoes, aubergine, zucchini, add some okra, chop some peppers. Spread one layer each on a baking pan covered with melted butter, spread the beef, in between and on top. Sprinkle with 2-3 spoons of melted butter and 1 small cup of water and place in a hot oven and let it cook until the surface has turned red. 



*Boiled beans*

Take 1/2 kg (about 18 ounces) of beans and wash them, then in the evening place in a container with cold water. The next day wash the beans, place them in a pot, cover well with cold water and place on a stove to boil. After half an hour add 2 thinly cut onions, 1 celery, 1 carrot, 1 bay leaf and boil all together. 

When the beans have softened, roast 1 spoon of flour on 1/2 cup of oil, add 5-6 thinly minced garlic cloves and roast as well, add 1 spoon of red pepper, mix, then empty the pan on the beans. Add salt and peppermint. Add hot water to get the desired thickness of the beans. Boil for another 5-10 minutes. Immediately after removing from the heat, add a little bit of minced parsley or black pepper.



*Byrek*

Prepare the dough with flour, 1 and a half cups of cold water, 1 spoon of oil, 1 spoon of vinegar and half a teaspoon of salt, so that the dough may obtain average solidity. Press and mix the dough well, then divide in two equally sized pieces. Then divide the pieces into 10-12 ball shaped pieces. Spread the balls in well shaped circles of the size of a plate. Place the circle-shaped dough on top of one another so as to obtain two large pies. Cover each pie with melted butter and leave for about half an hour to 1 hour. During this time wash a bowl of spinach, dock or sorrel, cut thin, add salt and leave in salt for about 15-20 minutes, then squash. Mix the spinach, dock or sorrel with half to 1 cup yogurt and 2-3 eggs. You can replace the yogurt with crumbled feta cheese. Cover the baking pan with melted butter. (For the pastry you could also buy ready made filo pastry.

Spread one of the dough pies to cover the entire pan and gently pull up the ends, then sprinkle melted butter on it and spread the spinach on it uniformly. Spread the second dough pie on top of the spinach. Cut the byrek in square slices, sprinkle with melted butter and place in a hot oven until cooked. Byrek is served hot accompanied with yogurt.



*Roasted wild duck*

Clean the duck well and keep it in vinegar for one night. The next day boil the duck in its own steam with 4-5 spoons of butter and thinly cut vegetables. Time after time add some water. When the duck is ready take it out of the pot and on the remaining oil roast 1 spoon of flour combined with 1 branch of marjoram, 1 cup of white wine and keep it hot until the wine boils. Then add 1 and a half cups of hot water, boil it until a little bit of water remains and leave the juice to percolate.



*Roasted chicken with rice*

Boil the uncut chicken (must be young). Wash 1 and a half small cups of rice and boil in 5 cups of the chicken juice. Do not let the rice boil for too long. Empty the rice onto the baking pan. Fry the chicken until it is red on each side and place in the middle of the pan containing the rice. Add small pieces of butter to the rice and leave in a hot oven for about 15 minutes. Serve the chicken with salad or pickled vegetables.


*Kurabie (desert)*

Take 1 cup of yogurt, 3 eggs, 1 cup of sugar, half a cup of melted (or solid) butter, 1 teaspoon of baking soda, 2 packs of vanilla or the peel of half of a lemon and about 1 kg (about 35 ounces) of flour.

Mix the baking soda in the yogurt, add the above mentioned products one by one and prepare the dough. With hands covered with melted butter take pieces of the dough and shape into ovals about the size of a walnut, then place them on a butter covered baking pan and leave spaces in between each piece of dough. From above cover the pieces of dough with beat eggs, sprinkle sugar and cook in a medium-heat oven.



*Cracknel with sesame*

Take 1/4 kg (about 9 ounces) of pork fat or butter, 1/4 kg of powdered sugar, 4 eggs, 1 teaspoon of baking soda, the juice of half a piece of lemon, 2 packs of vanilla and 150 g (about 5 ounces) of sesame. Melt the butter or pork fat, combine with the sugar, add the previously beaten eggs, the baking soda and the lemon juice. Mix everything well then add flour to obtain a dough with average solidity. Spread the dough to a piece of a height of 1 cm (less than half an inch). Use a cup to cut circle shaped pieces of crcknel. Dip the pieces of cracknel in milk, spread sesame on them and place them on a baking pan. Cook in a hot oven. Cracknels with sesame do not lose their freshness for a long time.



*Bakllava*

For bakllava you need the following: 1/2 kg (about 18 ounces) of ready made rolled dough, 200 g (about 7 ounces) of pressed walnuts, 3 cups of sugar, 2 cups of water and 1 teaspoon of cinnamon.

Spread the rolled dough, and sprinkle the walnuts with the cinnamon, then cover it with another layer of dough. Cut the bakllava in equal squares or diamond shapes. Cover the bakllava with melted butter and leave it to bake in a hot oven. Afterwards, leave it to cool. Prepare the syrup with the water and the sugar, using the amounts given above. Let the syrup boil for 5 minutes. Before removing the syrup from the heat, add the juice of half a lemon. Let the syrup cool for about 5 minutes, then spread it on the bakllava.



*Kadaif*

On a baking pan covered with butter spread 1/2 kg (about 18 ounces) of kadaif. In the middle of the pan spread a row of walnuts and some cinnamon (1 cup of pressed walnuts should suffice). From above, spread on the kadaif 1/4 kg (about 9 ounces) of melted butter or place pieces of solid butter on the kadaif. Bake the kadaif in a hot oven until it has obtained a red color. The syrup must be added to the kadaif after it has completely cooled. Prepare the syrup using 1 kg (about 35 ounces) of sugar and 1 liter of water, which you boil for 20 minutes.



*Fried pastry with syrup (Tulumba)*


Pastry: 2 tablespoons melted margarine 
1 glass flour 
3 tablespoons water 
4 eggs 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1 1/4 glasses olive oil 

Syrup: 2 glasses sugar 
1 3/4 glasses water 
1 teaspoon lemon juice 

SYRUP: Put the sugar, water and lemon juice into a saucepan, and after melting the sugar by stirring, allow it to boil until moderately thick. Set aside to cool. 
PASTRY: Heat the margarine in a saucepan, add the water and salt and bring to the boil. Reduce heat and add the flour at once. Stir the mixture constantly with a wooden spool and continue until mixture leaves the sides of the pan and forms a ball. This should take 6 minutes, then remove pan from heat and set aside to cool. When cool, add the eggs and knead for approximately 10 minutes, using a pastry bag with a large nozzle, put 7-8 pastries in a pan containing the heated olive oil. Start frying the pastry over low heat, increase heat when pastry puffs up a bit and fry until golden. Remove fried pastry with a perforated spoon, draining away the oil, the put into the syrup. Strain off the syrup, place tulumba on serving plate and serve cool. 



*Flour hallva*


1 glass flour 
1 glass margarine 
1 1/4 glasses granulated sugar 
5 glasses water 

Heat the margarine in a saucepan very gently, and saute the flour until golden brown in the margarine for 40 minutes over low to moderate heat. When the flour turns light golden, put the sugar and water in a seperate saucepan and make a syrup by boiling gently. Add the syrup to the saucepan with flour and simmer for 20 minutes, then take out small pieces of the helva with a wooden spool, form into balls and place on a serving plate. Serve warm. 



*Semolina helva (Irmik Hallva)*

2 glasses thick semolina 
3/4 glass margarine 
1 3/4 glasses granulated sugar 
3 1/2 glasses milk 
1/8 glass pine nuts 

Melt the margarine in a pan, add the pine nuts and semolina, and saute over heat a little less than moderate for 40-50 minutes while continuously stirring until the colour of the pine nuts changes. Add the milk and stir well, add the sugar and continue to stir. Cover the pan and cook over low heat for 20 minutes. Remove the pan from heat, allow to cool for half an hour, stir the helva thoroughly with a spoon, put a plate and serve. 



*Oshaf me Fiq (Dried Fig Desert)*

Chop 4-5 dried figs per person and put them into a bowl. Pour some warm milk, enough to cover them and start crushing them with a spoon and trying to mash the figs. When they are mashed, divide them into heat resistant cups + 1 teaspoon sugar per cup. Fill the rest of the cup with warm milk and mix with a spoon. Put them on a baking tray and leave into warm oven (100 degree Celcius) until the mixture thickens and looks like yoghurt. Put in the fridge and eat cold.

----------

